# The X-Carve vs. the CNC Shark: Which one is worth the money?



## DIYaholic

Great write up. A good job explaining the features, limitations and (potential) upgrades.

Thanks for taking the time to "enlighten" us.

Soooo….. I'd be happy to relieve you of the frustrations, of the limitations inherent with the X-Carve….
I won't even charge you!!! ;^)


----------



## PERLarryC

Stumpy,
I was wondering when you would have something to say about these gadgets. Thank you, I now know that it will be a while before I can afford one.
I wanted to join in yesterday but I was too late. I have a SawStop contractors model and love it, it's the best saw I ever owned. I wish I could have joined in earlier, it seemed like it was "Stumpy against the world" for a while and I would have had your back, so to speak. Not that you really needed it. You did very well on your own.
I ordered one of your books from PWW before i knew that you were going to have autographed books available, O'well I guess I'll have two, one for the shop and an autographed book for the bookshelf.
Larry
PS Do you know when they will be available?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks *Randy*, but Mustache Mike took the X-Carve 

*Larry*- Thanks! And welcome to the Sawstop club! As for my book, I was told they would be available this month. When, exactly, is yet to be seen. I'll post it on Facebook when they are in. So check there.


----------



## PERLarryC

*Stumpy*
Thanks, I'll keep me eyes open.
Larry


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great write up/comparison of these machines. I have been looking into purchasing a CNC, and have poured over mountains of blog entries, videos, technical info and user comments. I love the Shark but its very pricey. I was liking the x carve until I read your comparison. I really want a robust machine that is capable of professional quality work, but I just don't have 4 grand to spend. I have been reading some great things about the new Shapeoko 3. It is a kit like the x carve, but seems better built and better engineered than the x carve. It comes with software, and is expandable. It uses the DeWalt 611 trim router, and the and rails are made of quality thick aluminum extrusions. Have you any opinions/ info on the Shapeoko 3?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

What a great review, except for the part about Mike getting the lessar of the machines, in the comments ( but you assured me that he does have a gas heater in his shop) I have been waiting for Rockler to get their machines "juiced up" like you did for WorkShop grinder. Best of luck on becoming the new "Messiah of entry level CNC's". Jay Bates dropped out, Whisperer concured and now we have you. I believe!


----------



## Dedvw

A CNC machine is on my want list and you taught me some valuable things. Thanks


----------



## cmmyakman

Really a great review - I learned a lot - thank you!


----------



## todd1962

X-carve no longer offers the 24V spindle for their kit. I think they had quality issues with it. They now offer a mount for the DeWalt DWP611 and will offer to sell you the DeWalt as well. I have the X-Carve with the 24V spindle. Indeed I am disappointed in the spindle so I am upgrading to the DeWalt, however I have reinforced my X and Y axes already and I have the NEMA23 motors. I added dust collection to it (not too hard to do) and a SSR to control my shop vac via the spindle output.

I have done some inlays, 3D carving, and engraving with my X-carve and I am impressed with what it will do, even with the 24V spindle. I looked at the Shark and really liked it, but I did not want to spend the 4X. I think my X-Carve will serve me well since I am a hobbyist. By the way, I had fun building it and the stand I have it on. I did not order the controller but put the controller together myself.

Here are pics of a cutting board I inlayed and engraved with my X-Carve for a wedding gift.


----------



## todd1962

By the way Stumpy I love your show. Looking at a SawStop myself. I just got stitches out from a table saw mishap. Can the SawStop prevent stupid?


----------



## StumpyNubs

A Sawstop can't prevent stupid, but it can lessen the consequences 

Nice cutting board work!


----------



## todd1962

Thanks Stumpy!


----------



## Hwang289

they begin decomposing, which then makes the food inedible. kitchenopedia container or unique plastic bag where the food is positioned.


----------



## Halsey

James, thank you for the useful info. You are a trusted source and my wife hates you because you just convinced me to spend thousands more.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> James, thank you for the useful info. You are a trusted source and my wife hates you because you just convinced me to spend thousands more.
> 
> - Halsey


What Stumpy doesn't tell you- "How many more $$$ do you need to spend, to reach Nirvana?"


----------



## Venables53

Nonetheless, we really feel that there are much better choices on the market How to Use combating versus an entrenched incumbent as well as essentially.


----------

